# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Asalammualaikum

## Anas The partner

Saya Anas Dr jogja. Baru mendalami  Hobi baru ikan hias. Mohon bimbingannya maklum baru 2 hari ini mulai. Dan maaf jika akan banyak tanya" pada rekan" semua. Salam sejahtera

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Salam om anas.
Welcome to kois forum.

Ada banyak thread pembahasan kolam, filterisasi dll.....  di forum kois ini, semoga bermanfaat

----------


## masgandrik

halo semua, salam kenal, saya Richard dari Karawaci tgr. 
sangat menarik untuk memelihara koi.. adeeeeem bgt

----------


## Anas The partner

Aminnn.   Om Stanley salam kenal.      Hehe

Buat om Richard salam kenal dan salam Karawaci.    Haha

----------

